# 19 day old babies!



## beans13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Raja's babies will be 3 weeks on Friday!

They are getting so big!


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

so cute!!!!! congrats on the babies!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Awww! Those are all adorable.  Gongrats!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Oh my gosh! They are adorable!


----------



## beans13 (Jun 30, 2014)

thank you! and i noticed today their eyes are open!


----------



## hedgiefleece (Jun 7, 2014)

Congrats to you and Raja!:grin:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome beans, I know you were worried about thier survival. I'm glad all the babies are doing well!!
Have you started holding and socializing them yet? Are there any little girls in there? Just curious.

I'm a sucker when it comes to baby pics, make sure you post some more in a week or so


----------



## beans13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ive been holding one at a time for like 30 seconds. From what I can tell i THINK the albino is a girl!

They are so cute!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just look for the "not a bellybutton" It's a dead giveaway unless you have a super pregnant female.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yah, just like grace said it's easy to tell if it looks like it has a belly button it's a boy of not its a girl. 

Are you keeping any? I probably wouldn't be able to give up the albino. Lol I've never had one but I want one!!


----------



## beans13 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm planning on keeping two  and one is the albino!


----------



## beans13 (Jun 30, 2014)

2 girls and 2 boys!!!


----------



## hedgiefleece (Jun 7, 2014)

Aw! I have four babies too and I wish one of them is a an albino! Albinos are cuties! My sister thinks they're freaky though :roll: Once again those are cute babies. is the albino a girl or a boy?


----------



## beans13 (Jun 30, 2014)

The albinos a girl


----------

